# Free online art help and instruction



## Kalanu (Jun 7, 2016)

i am looking for five students who would like some one on one instruction or coaching, totally for free...not selling anything, just giving help. I am a professional artist, and will work with you over Skype.
If you think you would like this experience, please contact me so we can discuss. No hidden agenda or strings attached..not selling anything, just giving away instruction to someone who could use the help.

Kalanu:biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello, welcome to the forum! 

That is a generous offer, it is intriguing.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Your painting is gorgeous! I would love to paint like that but I don't think I'd have the patience to learn and I don't have skpe or good quality internet to be able to use it.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

welcome, quick question, if your professional why would you do this for free, whats in it for you?


----------

